# First Confirmation Show



## Bstod16 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been a watcher and information seeker on this site for quite a while. Love all the help and friendly folks here. I am off to Wrenthem, MA this weekend for my first show. I have been attending handling classes, am very nervous, but realized today....I have no idea what "special grooming" direction or product do I need to do for my golden and I suppose there is special sprays, etc to fluff and puff. Any advice? :doh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a link that can help with what and how to do it.

Good luck!!! :wavey:

Golden Retriever Grooming


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Enjoy and Good Luck!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

People do a variety of things from fully wetting down their dog and blowing them out with a dryer to brushing. Do you have any friends or breeders going along? Maybe litter mates? I have found it best to try a product before buying it... Learned the hard day with lots of products and only liking a few of them.


----------

